# Movie Courageous



## Hunting Teacher (Jan 31, 2012)

Watched the movie "Courageous" this weekend for the first time. The acting may not have been Hollywood level, but the message to fathers who claim Christ as their Savior could not have been any more clearly or directly presented.
Are we willing to be the fathers God calls and commands us to be? Do we have what it takes to toe the line for Christ as a father when all the trials, tribulations, and temptations come? Do we really love our children more than ourselves and does our life reflect that?
Or are we going to be lazy or focused on our jobs and hobbies and let the world raise our children?
Doesn't get much clearer than that! 
As a teacher of 25 years in the classroom, I wish this movie was required viewing for EVERY man who is a father and calls himself a follower of Jesus Christ!!


----------



## Mako22 (Feb 1, 2012)

I bought it and have watched it twice now and I thought it was okay. The theme is getting a little old for me as their 1st movie fly wheel dealt with father hood and being a good husband. Facing the Giants was about faith and Fire proof got back on the being a good husband theme. I don't have a problem with any of that but its getting a little predictable. I did enjoy Courageous and will watch it again with my family but I would like to see them tackle some other themes in the future.


----------



## Mako22 (Feb 1, 2012)

Oh the snake man scene in the police car is probably the funniest scene out of all their movies.


----------



## fulldraw74 (Feb 1, 2012)

Great movie with a great message!!!


----------



## RNC (Feb 1, 2012)

There will be a showing of this movie this friday at 7pm in the sanctuary of South Metro Ministries on hwy 34 east of Thomas crossroads in Coweta county ...

Our sanctuary seats about 500 ...

I will be there and everyone is invited to attend that wants to see this movie and enjoy a little fellowship ;-)


----------



## stringmusic (Feb 1, 2012)

Woodsman69 said:


> Oh the snake man scene in the police car is probably the funniest scene out of all their movies.


----------



## Hunting Teacher (Feb 1, 2012)

RNC said:


> There will be a showing of this movie this friday at 7pm in the sanctuary of South Metro Ministries on hwy 34 east of Thomas crossroads in Coweta county ...
> 
> Our sanctuary seats about 500 ...
> 
> I will be there and everyone is invited to attend that wants to see this movie and enjoy a little fellowship ;-)


Glad to hear that. I think that's exactly what a whole bunch of churches should be doing!


----------



## Hunting Teacher (Feb 1, 2012)

Woodsman69 said:


> I bought it and have watched it twice now and I thought it was okay. The theme is getting a little old for me as their 1st movie fly wheel dealt with father hood and being a good husband. Facing the Giants was about faith and Fire proof got back on the being a good husband theme. I don't have a problem with any of that but its getting a little predictable. I did enjoy Courageous and will watch it again with my family but I would like to see them tackle some other themes in the future.


I understand what you're saying Woodsman, but think the reason the theme is being brought out over and over is because way too many"dads" aren't getting the message, or are choosing to ignore it.
I'd go as far as to say that the lack of fathers being fathers is inthe top three of biggest spiritual issues in the church.
According to scripture, we set the spiritual tone of our household. If dad's aren't doing our job, there will be a large hole in our childs spiritual life.


----------



## StriperAddict (Feb 1, 2012)

*Excellent movie*



Hunting Teacher said:


> I understand what you're saying Woodsman, but think the reason the theme is being brought out over and over is because way too many"dads" aren't getting the message, or are choosing to ignore it.
> I'd go as far as to say that the lack of fathers being fathers is inthe top three of biggest spiritual issues in the church.
> According to scripture, we set the spiritual tone of our household. If dad's aren't doing our job, there will be a large hole in our childs spiritual life.


 
Agreed, even coming from us who do not have children. My wife and I thought this was one of the best faith message films of all time. Every family should sit down & watch and discuss it.


----------



## thomas the redneck (Feb 1, 2012)

sat and watched it with my kids the other week  i thought it was a good movie with a good story line and a very important message


----------



## alvishere (Feb 1, 2012)

good movie    great message!!!


----------



## Mako22 (Feb 1, 2012)

One other thing I will give this movie is that of the four of them this one had the best presentation of the gospel. the other three kinda danced arounded it a bit but courageous has a scene where the black cop lays it out that you must believe in Jesus to be saved from your sin.


----------



## groundhawg (Feb 1, 2012)

RNC said:


> There will be a showing of this movie this friday at 7pm in the sanctuary of South Metro Ministries on hwy 34 east of Thomas crossroads in Coweta county ...
> 
> Our sanctuary seats about 500 ...
> 
> I will be there and everyone is invited to attend that wants to see this movie and enjoy a little fellowship ;-)



By the way the showing of this movie is FREE  also  the popcorn and drinks are included. 

BUT everyone is NOT invited   somebody deceided that the movie would be shown to men only


----------



## Ronnie T (Feb 1, 2012)

I thought it was a great movie with a great message.
I'm encouraging all young married couples to watch it.


----------



## mossyback8874 (Feb 2, 2012)

Woodsman69 said:


> I bought it and have watched it twice now and I thought it was okay. The theme is getting a little old for me as their 1st movie fly wheel dealt with father hood and being a good husband. Facing the Giants was about faith and Fire proof got back on the being a good husband theme. I don't have a problem with any of that but its getting a little predictable. I did enjoy Courageous and will watch it again with my family but I would like to see them tackle some other themes in the future.



Woodsman, I'm a member of the church that made these movies and you've made some good points.  I think with more experience that the movies will have clearer messages.  For example, Flywheel wasn't meant to really focus on fatherhood, but the message may not have been as clear as the Kendrick brothers wanted it to be.


----------



## maker4life (Feb 2, 2012)

Our church watched in Sunday night . Had popcorn , drinks ,and other snacks . Lot's of kids and men in attendance that don't go to our church. It's a great way to get that ministry out to them .

Good movie with a great message !


----------



## Mako22 (Feb 2, 2012)

mossyback8874 said:


> Woodsman, I'm a member of the church that made these movies and you've made some good points.  I think with more experience that the movies will have clearer messages.  For example, Flywheel wasn't meant to really focus on fatherhood, but the message may not have been as clear as the Kendrick brothers wanted it to be.



Believe it or not out of all of them Fly wheel is my favorite.


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Feb 2, 2012)

I hope to see it soon, I enjoyed the others.


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 2, 2012)

1gr8bldr said:


> I hope to see it soon, I enjoyed the others.



Fireproof?

Even with it's flaws, I appreciate the honesty behind the effort.  There is something very refreshing about a church willing to take on such a secular event (going to the movies) in order to pass along a message.  It's bold, and that is pretty cool.


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Feb 2, 2012)

JB0704 said:


> Fireproof?
> 
> Even with it's flaws, I appreciate the honesty behind the effort.  There is something very refreshing about a church willing to take on such a secular event (going to the movies) in order to pass along a message.  It's bold, and that is pretty cool.


Yea, I saw fireproof, and the one, something about the football team/coach.


----------



## polkhunt (Feb 4, 2012)

saw it last night thought it was good. I liked Fireproof better but it is a very good movie that every Father should watch.


----------



## Mossy78 (Feb 4, 2012)

It's a great movie, but like most said, Fireproof was better IMHO.

On a side note, we take our church youth group to Macon and participated in "Rebuilding Macon" where we go around and do odd jobs for the elderly/ widowed/ poor.
Since we were already half way there we decided to run down to Albany Ga where Sherwood Baptist church is and got to meet a lot of the parishioners/ actors from Fireproof, it was a really nice experience,  the teens and us stayed for hours after the service talking to them.


----------



## Huntinfool (Feb 6, 2012)

Just a shout out for a good place...

Took my four year old to "Daddy Daughter Date Night" at Chick-fil-a on Saturday.  

Not only did she look forward to it for a week leading up to it, we had a blast that night.  Made it very special for her.

But at the end of our meal, they brought her a little gift package with kids stuff in it and they handed each dad that brought his daughter a copy of the Courageous DVD to take home.

We've already seen it.  But way to go to CFA for not being afraid to send something like that home with people.  Goes to show the benefits of remaining a private company.


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 6, 2012)

Huntinfool said:


> Took my four year old to "Daddy Daughter Date Night" at Chick-fil-a on Saturday.
> 
> Not only did she look forward to it for a week leading up to it, we had a blast that night.  Made it very special for her.



That's cool HF.  My daughter is only 2.5.  In a few years I am going to start doing "special nights" like that with her.  I am looking forward to it.  

I am going to start taking her fishing this spring....but that's a little different.


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Feb 6, 2012)

We watched it at 1st Baptist Cumming two weeks ago and had a full house for Sunday evening.

I think the message is spot on! We had our first small group meeting this morning, me and some twentysomethings with young children. We are going through The Resolution book in small groups to be followed by an acceptance ceremony.

I had a real hard time with the dance scene! I lost my 10 year old daughter Ginny to lukemia in '96 and this brought up a lot of pain...


----------



## Huntinfool (Feb 6, 2012)

> That's cool HF. My daughter is only 2.5. In a few years I am going to start doing "special nights" like that with her. I am looking forward to it.



I think you'll be surprised how early they start to understand how special dad time is.  I took her last year when she was 3 and that event is why she couldn't sleep the night before this year.  It was burned into her memory as a "daddy daughter date night".


----------



## GAGE (Feb 6, 2012)

Huntinfool said:


> Just a shout out for a good place...
> 
> Took my four year old to "Daddy Daughter Date Night" at Chick-fil-a on Saturday.
> 
> ...



I tried two weeks before to get a reservation for my daughter and I,  but there where none available.   Next time, I will not drag my feet.


----------



## Hunting Teacher (Feb 6, 2012)

Huntinfool said:


> I think you'll be surprised how early they start to understand how special dad time is.  I took her last year when she was 3 and that event is why she couldn't sleep the night before this year.  It was burned into her memory as a "daddy daughter date night".


Started this with my three daughters when they were very young. My oldest is now 21 but we still went on a "date" to a movie last night. She turned down other opportunities to go. 
She hasn't found someone yet, because she refuses to settle. She knows that God affirms her. Not some flawed young man!
 She also knows in God's time the right, Christ centered man will come along. Until then, Daddy will keep on opening the door for her and treating her with the respect that some young man will show her one day!
All of my girls get a Daddy Daughter date frequently. They all still look forward to it.
Don't ever let go Fathers! Fight the good fight and understand we are fighting for our children's very souls!!


----------



## BANDERSNATCH (Feb 6, 2012)

Watched it with my son the other day.    Can't wait till my daughter is mature enough for that Father/Daughter evening out and talk.    We go on our dates, but that will be a super special night....dressed up....fancy dancy restaurant....the works.    Want her to remember it for the rest of her life. 

After the movie was over, my son and I just held each other and cried...and I asked him to forgive me for the stupid stuff I've done through the years.    A lot of healing happened in those few minutes.... 

I think every father who claims the name of Christ should watch it.


----------



## The Edge (Feb 9, 2012)

I would recommend not stopping with the movie. They have put out 2 books the movie was based on and goes further in identifying your role as a man. The Resolution for Men and Courageous Living are the titles. They are relatively easy to read. The Resolution for Men is something like the way Kirk Cameron's character had to read the Love Dare in that you read a section or so a week(rather than a page a day type thing). At the end of the sections gives you things to do for the week. Courageous Living is relatively small and has rather large text too so its not a real hard to read book detailing how and why you should have the courage to stand up for what is right and denounce that that is wrong.


----------



## grouper throat (Feb 14, 2012)

I watched the movie and liked the message also. Our church showed it but that was several weeks after I had seen it and my mother bought the movie for me.  I'm also going to start the Resolution for Men book soon with my church class.

I find myself spending alot of special time with my daughter in the past year since mine and her mother's divorce. I certainly want to lead her down a path to Christianity and it's good to see this portrayed.


----------

